# SuperBowl Picks!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, who you got for this one people? I'm going with the Patriots in a tight one -with their deflated balls and all!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the Bills...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm. . . whats the over/under of the psi in the footballs at game time ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

TT,in that case, I'll take the Raiders :king:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Whats that for? Baseball or soccer?:blink:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Flatband said:


> TT,in that case, I'll take the Raiders :king:


I know nothing of football...I don't even know who's playing 

...all I know, is the name of the home-team, & I've mixed them up with the sabres on more than one occasion...


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll have to go with the Seahawks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Patriots all day baby whooooo!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Patriots all day baby whooooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you don't look like you really mean it...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Grandpa would say the winner will be the one with the most points.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots all day baby whooooo!!!
> ...


That's the icy stare lol


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what's with the picture of you looking all mean,oneproud


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> what's with the picture of you looking all mean,oneproud


thats the way we mehicans smile . . . every pic is a mug shot to us.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I picked right lol


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It's funny how people will remember the pick in the last seconds as the play of the game, but really was no more remarkable than...


The Kearse ball that would not hit the ground.
Two touchdown drives in final two minutes of first half.
Interception on first Pats drive when a score was practically a given.
Whassup wid dat Chris Matthews?


----------

